# Hackzall is dead.



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Well its been over two years now since I first laid eyes on her. I new right away she was going to be something special. We've had good times and bad, all memorable. After getting her wet a few times she wasn't quite the same and I knew her day was coming. Last friday she made her last cut and bid me farewell

All I can do now is take her in for repair and hope for the best. Getting wet is usually fatal though. Im preparing mentally for the worst, please no sympathy cards as I need to get through this difficult time on my own. Thanks for listening.

On a side note I've been eyeing a portercable that's similar, comes with two batteries for $119 at lowes:laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

pauliplumber said:


> Well its been over two years now since I first laid eyes on her. I new right away she was going to be something special. We've had good times and bad, all memorable. After getting her wet a few times she wasn't quite the same and I knew her day was coming. Last friday she made her last cut and bid me farewell
> 
> All I can do now is take her in for repair and hope for the best. Getting wet is usually fatal though. Im preparing mentally for the worst, please no sympathy cards as I need to get through this difficult time on my own. Thanks for listening.
> 
> On a side note I've been eyeing a portercable that's similar, comes with two batteries for $119 at lowes:laughing:


I'd ball my eyes out something fierce if I lost my hackzall.

I love that thing.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I use mine as much as any tool I have except maybe channel locks....great tool....


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Airgap said:


> I use mine as much as any tool I have except maybe channel locks....great tool....


Ever shampoo it?


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

I think he real poo's it...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

My condolences on your loss...


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Redwood said:


> My condolences on your loss...


Funeral arrangements for next Sundays service will be printed in this coming Wednesdays obituary announcement.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank you for your concerns. Difficult time indeed.

It would be nice if they designed the tool to withstand water to some degree. I don't expect it to work under water but it should handle splash. I mean didn't they dump poo and urine on the tool when they tested the original? 

They knew, they knew.......


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

pauliplumber said:


> Thank you for your concerns. Difficult time indeed.
> 
> It would be nice if they designed the tool to withstand water to some degree. I don't expect it to work under water but it should handle splash. I mean didn't they dump poo and urine on the tool when they tested the original?
> 
> They knew, they knew.......


 I've been lucky with mine -- I dropped it in a ejector bucket the first week I owned it. I immediately took the battery out and parked it on a shelf at the shop for 4 or 5 days.

The battery was toast, but the tool was fine once it dried out.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Its not dead, just off to recycling.....never know what it will come back as...


----------



## evan (Dec 10, 2010)

*12v or 18v*

you guys talking about the 12v or 18v hackzall? I've used the 12, it doesn't really seem like it's got enough ass. I'm using the "hatchet". It's Nicd but a great tool nonetheless


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

You guys are giving me a bad case of tool envy. I want one of these now!!

If you drop a tool in the water, to help dry it out well put it and the battery in a box of rice. The rice draws out the water.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

evan said:


> you guys talking about the 12v or 18v hackzall? I've used the 12, it doesn't really seem like it's got enough ass. I'm using the "hatchet". It's Nicd but a great tool nonetheless


The 12 v. Its the perfect size for service. The 18 looks sweet but my cordless sawzall serves the same purpose as the 18. 

I took it in Tuesday, the repair guy says atleast a week and a half until he knows its fate. He also said if its water damage its not covered by the warranty,which I think is the reason why it died. 

I noticed the portercable on amazon for only 69.00 with 2 batteries. I think im going to try it out. For that price why not. If I don't like it ill wrap it up and give it to my wife for christmas and say its a hedge trimmer:thumbsup:


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

Why did i read this:furious: Went into work this morning, got to the first job and pulled out my hackzall and it's toast:furious: The light comes on and the battery indicator lights up but the blade wont move, guess i got it a little to wet yesterday. :whistling2:


----------



## c-note (Aug 12, 2011)

sorry ta hear,honest:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Moment of silence please for the* 3* hackzalls that have passed on.....


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Airgap said:


> Moment of silence please for the 2 hackzalls that have passed on.....


Make it 3.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Mine has been dead for months, and I still carry it in my tool bag.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

SlickRick said:


> Mine has been dead for months, and I still carry it in my tool bag.


I shouldn't laugh, but that's funny....


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I love my hacksawl. The last big job I was, I was the envy of all the other trades.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

SlickRick said:


> Make it 3.


 I'll use mine more often than I need to tomorrow in memory of the fallen 3.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

bartnc37 said:


> Why did i read this:furious: Went into work this morning, got to the first job and pulled out my hackzall and it's toast:furious: The light comes on and the battery indicator lights up but the blade wont move, guess i got it a little to wet yesterday. :whistling2:


If your lucky it may have just seized. This happened to me a couple times after getting it wet. I sprayed some wd40 down the shaft, left it blade side up overnight, then used a screwdriver to pry the shaft as I pulled the trigger. Once I got it moving it was fine (well until now  )


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Mine was one of the first ones, and I may try to revive it with some of the " New" batteries, the red ones.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

SlickRick said:


> Mine was one of the first ones, and I may try to revive it with some of the " New" batteries, the red ones.


 Found a great use for mine today -- I forgot to bring in a hammer to knock out the built in test cap on a Sioux Chief TKO closet flange.

Two plunge cuts with the hackzall and a whack with my Rothenberger channel locks and it came right out.


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

pauliplumber said:


> If your lucky it may have just seized. This happened to me a couple times after getting it wet. I sprayed some wd40 down the shaft, left it blade side up overnight, then used a screwdriver to pry the shaft as I pulled the trigger. Once I got it moving it was fine (well until now  )


 Yeah i hosed it down with wd and left it sit so hopefully it loosens ups for tomorrow. I seriously now have 3 go to tools for service, my 6 in 1, my 10" channel locks, and my hackzall, I use it on almost every job. I was gonna take it apart but they have small torx heads buried deep in the casing, the torx bits I have are all 1/4" bases and the bit holder wont reach.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

bartnc37 said:


> Yeah i hosed it down with wd and left it sit so hopefully it loosens ups for tomorrow. I seriously now have 3 go to tools for service, my 6 in 1, my 10" channel locks, and my hackzall, I use it on almost every job. I was gonna take it apart but they have small torx heads buried deep in the casing, the torx bits I have are all 1/4" bases and the bit holder wont reach.


You can pick up a reconditioned one (tool only), same warranty as new, at CPO for about $70.00


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

That"s actually where I got this one, and somehow due to some funky shipping mess up I also got 4 batteries, so I'm not complaining to much even if it has taken its last breath.


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

Widdershins said:


> I'd ball my eyes out something fierce if I lost my hackzall.
> 
> I love that thing.


God, I can't imagine losing mine, I think I would cry, it's easily my single favorite tool


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

You guy's are pitiful, your going to make me go out and buy a new one this weekend.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Widdershins said:


> Found a great use for mine today -- I forgot to bring in a hammer to knock out the built in test cap on a Sioux Chief TKO closet flange.
> 
> Two plunge cuts with the hackzall and a whack with my Rothenberger channel locks and it came right out.


 Thats special forces plumbing...do it all the time...it will be done before I could have walked to the truck and back...


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

SlickRick said:


> You guy's are pitiful, your going to make me go out and buy a new one this weekend.


 Ive never had one...but that is about to change.


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

It's official. This place is going to do to me with plumbing tools what the goalie board did to me with goalie gear...make me broke!!

I did get a killer deal though. $95 brand new in the box. Time to go test drive it now!!


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

hroark2112 said:


> It's official. This place is going to do to me with plumbing tools what the goalie board did to me with goalie gear...make me broke!!
> 
> I did get a killer deal though. $95 brand new in the box. Time to go test drive it now!!


One thing for sure, you will like it.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Luv mine, that's why I got a backup


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Widdershins said:


> You can pick up a reconditioned one (tool only), same warranty as new, at CPO for about $70.00


You can also get a new one on amazon for $79 (tool only). That's what im going to do if I don't like the portercable I just bought.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Best buddy...


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

I like the 18v version, its a little bigger and heavier, but it has a lot more power and battery life. 

I do find that with the heavier battery it has better balance, it's a breeze to use one handed, upside down, over your head, at weird contortionist angles that we find ourselves working in waay too often


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I like the 18v, but I can get the 12v charger, hackzall, drill, and light in my Veto bag with the rest of my service tools.....:thumbsup:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Airgap said:


> I like the 18v, but I can get the 12v charger, hackzall, drill, and light in my Veto bag with the rest of my service tools.....:thumbsup:


Would a veto bag be good for a new construction/ commercial plumber??? I don't usually carry a bag but want to have my tools organized, I use a tote bag and all the pockets and tool loops just fold in due to all the weight. Are the vetos really that good ?? Thanks!!!! no country for old men!!! You got your air tank ??? You know that device is what they put cattle down with at the slaughter house....


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Would a veto bag be good for a new construction/ commercial plumber??? I don't usually carry a bag but want to have my tools organized, I use a tote bag and all the pockets and tool loops just fold in due to all the weight. Are the vetos really that good ?? Thanks!!!! no country for old men!!! You got your air tank ??? You know that device is what they put cattle down with at the slaughter house....


They are better for service, but the veto's are so good you can use them for either....You can see everything at one time, and the pockets don't fall...They really have no competition in my opinion.

I use the air tank for banning people now.....

I just watched it again the other night. Good movie...Anton was a bad dude...


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Tex. I honestly think the veto bag would work good in construction, I have all my construction tools in there. I moved from construction to repair I fit all my old tools in ther. Bag did two flips and a jump out of my work truck i was like man every thing gonna be out of place nope. One thing i did have trouble with is a hacksaw and sledg but i really dont use thatt any more.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

revenge said:


> Tex. I honestly think the veto bag would work good in construction, I have all my construction tools in there. I moved from construction to repair I fit all my old tools in ther. Bag did two flips and a jump out of my work truck i was like man every thing gonna be out of place nope. One thing i did have trouble with is a hacksaw and sledg but i really dont use thatt any more.


Wich bag do you have ??


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

I think I may have to sleep with this thing, I love it!!

With a longer blasé, it just fit into one if those tight spots that would have made me pull out the cable saw and replaced a closet flange. probably saved me 45 minutes and 3 skinned knuckles!!


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

*cuts johnny bolts, too.*

I used my hackzall to cut off johnny bolts on the last trim I did at the nuke. My mini hack was out in the truck in the parking lot, it's about a half hour round trip to walk out, grab it, and then go thru security. I was muttering, realized I had the hack and cut off the bolts without coming close to scratching the china.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

422 plumber said:


> I used my hackzall to cut off johnny bolts on the last trim I did at the nuke. My mini hack was out in the truck in the parking lot, it's about a half hour round trip to walk out, grab it, and then go thru security. I was muttering, realized I had the hack and cut off the bolts without coming close to scratching the china.


What are Johnny bolts? Maybe Closet bolts!!!


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> What are Johnny bolts? Maybe Closet bolts!!!


They are a brand of closet bolts...

Johni-Bolts


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

I am having a GOOD week!! Brought the hackzall out to finish a job and one of the wirebiters on the job started complaining about how useless it is, said he bought one and used it 4 times, and he hates it. I told him I'd take it off his hands...he took $25 for it. Tool, charger, 2 batteries and a hard case.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

hroark2112 said:


> I am having a GOOD week!! Brought the hackzall out to finish a job and one of the wirebiters on the job started complaining about how useless it is, said he bought one and used it 4 times, and he hates it. I told him I'd take it off his hands...he took $25 for it. Tool, charger, 2 batteries and a hard case.


Score!!!!


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

He probably thought it was going to replace a sawzall. Its a service tool, if you think you can rough a house with it you're gonna be disappointed. 

The portercable version came in yesterday, I used it today and it rocks. So far I give it a thumbs up. Less than half the price of a hackzall. IT Was $130 at lowes and only $69 on amazon. We'll see how it holds up to daily use, I got over two years out of my hackzall. I have yet to hear from the repair shop, so she may not even be dead yet.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> What are Johnny bolts? Maybe Closet bolts!!!


Don't get out of your little corner of Texas much, do ya?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

hroark2112 said:


> I am having a GOOD week!! Brought the hackzall out to finish a job and one of the wirebiters on the job started complaining about how useless it is, said he bought one and used it 4 times, and he hates it. I told him I'd take it off his hands...he took $25 for it. Tool, charger, 2 batteries and a hard case.


That seems like a fair price to me. I prefer corded. :wheelchair:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> That seems like a fair price to me. I prefer corded. :wheelchair:


 I prefer not having to roll cords out and up.

Anything that gets me out of there sooner is a definite plus.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I no longer carry an extension cord in my truck.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I called the repair shop today for the status of my hackzall and they said they have a new motor on order. So I guess their gonna fix it:thumbup:When I brought it in the guy said water damage wasn't covered, and it died after getting it wet (for about the 20th time). Im not complaining!

On the other hand im lovin the portercable I got as a replacement. For some reason the price on amazon went up to $120 which is in line with everyone else. I got it for $69 a couple weeks ago, maybe a vendor wanted to dump them at cost and is now out.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

*Hackzall down!*

Kinda ironic, but after posting about my hackzall, I used it to cut through some 1.5" galvy and it got went and took a dirt nap on me. Sigh.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

422 plumber said:


> Kinda ironic, but after posting about my hackzall, I used it to cut through some 1.5" galvy and it got went and took a dirt nap on me. Sigh.


I view it as more of a finish tool than a demo or rough-in tool.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> I view it as more of a finish tool than a demo or rough-in tool.


Yes, but I am so terribly lazy.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

422 plumber said:


> Don't get out of your little corner of Texas much, do ya?


Yes just never heard that term!!!! I use set fast bolts for about 2 years now.... No cutting the excess bolt off to get your cover cap on!!!


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I use my corded Ridgid Fuego saw almost daily. I use it for everything except rough demo. Since the motor is at the other end of the tool, it's not a death sentence if it gets wet. Haven't used my Hackzall in over a year.


----------



## jcesar (Oct 4, 2011)

How is the rigid fuego ?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

jcesar said:


> How is the rigid fuego ?


I use it for tight spots, maybe it will move into heavy rotation now that the hackzall is dead.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Mine is starting and stopping, whats up with that?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

SlickRick said:


> Mine is starting and stopping, whats up with that?


Bad battery/brush contacts?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Widdershins said:


> Bad battery/brush contacts?


I need batteries for sure.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

SlickRick said:


> Mine is starting and stopping, whats up with that?


Does it help when you hold the battery in the saw? My dewalt POS started letting the batt fall. Tape worked for awhile unless you were under a house for some reason.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

DesertOkie said:


> Does it help when you hold the battery in the saw? My dewalt POS started letting the batt fall. Tape worked for awhile unless you were under a house for some reason.


It's in there tight.

I figure my batteries are weak, and I use whatever blade I pull out. They may be too aggressive.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

SlickRick said:


> It's in there tight.
> 
> I figure my batteries are weak, and I use whatever blade I pull out. They may be too aggressive.


 The batteries on these subcompact tools don't hold up very well in high vibration situations.

I gave up on the Bosch subcompact line a few years ago -- The vibrations from the cordless oscillating saw beat the hell out of the batteries.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Ok gents, please be gentle... But I have to ask this...

For my situation (as a homeowner), is this tool a neccessity? 

I own a "Mastercraft" (Cambodian Tire special) recip saw, but have been offered a hackzall at a ridiculous price. I try not to act like a crow for the most part, but after all this discussion on the subject, I kind of want one...

So... my question is...

If I can acquire this tool on the cheap-cheap, should I jump on it, or am I rarely going to have a use for it in lieu of my recip?


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

jcesar said:


> How is the rigid fuego ?


It cuts with a smoother feel than the Hackzall. The plug lights up when it's in a live outlet. Cuts with more power at a similar stroke. And they've been going on sale for the Christmas season the last couple of years. A better value than the Hackzall and I'm a Milwaukee guy.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

U666A said:


> Ok gents, please be gentle... But I have to ask this...
> 
> For my situation (as a homeowner), is this tool a neccessity?
> 
> ...


You won't know how you lived without it.....:yes:


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

U666A said:


> Ok gents, please be gentle... But I have to ask this...
> 
> For my situation (as a homeowner), is this tool a neccessity?
> 
> ...


If you do service work you definitely want one. I like the hackzall better than the ridgid because its smaller. I use an 18 v for bigger stuff, but for service smaller = better.

Slick you need new batteries. Mine did the same thing, the older m12 batteries are crap.


----------



## evilcyrus (Apr 27, 2009)

ok so i got my hackzall back.. apparently mil***** has alot of defective motors in there products.. got mine fixed for free! so thumbs up to them... anymore problems with any of my tools since all of them are milw***** i call and go write to repair shop and dont pay!


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

jcesar said:


> How is the rigid fuego ?


 I have the corded Fuego and it's a good tool. It's very streamline I've not tried the cordless. I am considering the hackzall cordless.


----------



## Mega Smash (Oct 9, 2009)

What are some of the most popular jobs you put to your Hackzall?

I used to use it almost exclusively to cut down closet bolts... then I realized that the vibration slightly loosened them. I still do it, just throw a couple more turns on it afterwards.

Not gonna lie though, if I can fit it in, I'll go for this guy instead:


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

the new dewalt 20 volt cordless system with the lithium batteries charges super fast and actually holds a charge all day .pretty good product so far


----------

